# Mahmood ha vinto Sanremo 2019. Video.



## admin (10 Febbraio 2019)

Il rapper italo egiziano Mahmood ha vinto il Festival di Sanremo 2019 grazie ai voti della giuria. Al secondo posto Ultimo, al terzo Il Volo. Fischi dagli spettatori, che volevano le Bertè sul podio.

Video della canzone di Mahmood qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2019)




----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2019)




----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Febbraio 2019)

Giuria guidata da Beppe Severgnini che ha votato il massa per mamhood che tuttavia ha ricevuto pochissimi voti da casa.
Sti mazzi comunque, praticamente non ho seguito la competizione, me la sono dovuta sorbire più che altro perché mezza città è militarizzata e inaccessibile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2019)

(Figlio di) immigrato e gay, requisiti fondamentali per avere successo in italia 

La canzone non è male ma dimenticabile, a me bastava non vincessero quei pagliacci del volo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Febbraio 2019)

Sono proprio queste cose che rompono las pelotas alla gente comune


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il rapper italo egiziano Mahmood ha vinto il Festival di Sanremo 2019 grazie ai voti della giuria. Al secondo posto Ultimo, al terzo Il Volo. Fischi dagli spettatori, che volevano le Bertè sul podio.
> 
> Video della canzone di Mahmood qui in basso al secondo post



Alla faccia di Salvini


----------



## 7vinte (10 Febbraio 2019)

Io avrei fatto:

-Il Volo;
-Ultimo;
-Bertè.

Ma ovviamente, è gay, figlio di immigrati. Decisiva (sorprese?) la giuria. Il televoto gli aveva dato il 14% (a Ultimo il 45%, Volo 39%)


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Febbraio 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> (Figlio di) immigrato e gay, requisiti fondamentali per avere successo in italia
> 
> La canzone non è male ma dimenticabile, a me bastava non vincessero quei pagliacci del volo



Mi immagino il buon Beppe Severgnini con la bava alla bocca mentre faceva votare in massa per mamhood solo per fare un dispetto a Salvini e a chi lo vota, neanche fregasse qualcosa a qualcuno 

Certa gente ormai pensa di fare i dispetti tramite il festival, ditemi chi è più triste 

L'unico dispetto l'hanno fatto al pubblico del festival che lo ha votato per il 15% scarso. Al momento dell'annuncio del podio un quarto d'ora di fischi, gli è andata bene che non c'è una sesta serata altrimenti sapete che crollo di ascolti 

Comunque la canzone alla fine non è male, il ritornello è molto radiofonico. Non è il mio genere però  la cosa strana è che in questo festival per avere un po' di rock abbiamo dovuto ringraziare la Bertè


----------



## bmb (10 Febbraio 2019)

Il Festival è da tempo il programma più trash di sempre. Altro che Emigratis.


----------



## sunburn (10 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io avrei fatto:
> 
> -Il Volo;
> -Ultimo;
> ...


È nato in Italia da madre italiana. È italiano sia in base al criterio dello ius soli che a quello dello ius sanguinis.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io avrei fatto:
> 
> -Il Volo;
> -Ultimo;
> ...



il volo sono piu raccomandati di questo mammut


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Che la canzone faccia schifo sono gusti. L’ignoranza di certa gente che dá del marocchino a questo ragazzo è invece una certezza.


----------



## Devil man (10 Febbraio 2019)

Tutti i radical chic in piedi a ballare


----------



## medjai (10 Febbraio 2019)

Quindi Italia invierà a questo qua ad Eurovision. Per ora vince Francia che il suo rappresentante oltre ad arabo e gay, è pure genere non binario. 

Se un altro paese non invia ad un nero, gay, obeso e con sindrome di Down, già abbiamo un vincitore. Francia. Purtroppo le cose funzionano così.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

medjai ha scritto:


> Quindi Italia invierà a questo qua ad Eurovision. Per ora vince Francia che il suo rappresentante oltre ad arabo e gay, è pure genere non binario.
> 
> Se un altro paese non invia ad un nero, gay, obeso e con sindrome di Down, già abbiamo un vincitore. Francia. Purtroppo le cose funzionano così.



centro.

questo poteva anche cantare la canzone dei puffi che avrebbe vinto in ogni modo.
vince il personaggio, che ovviamente deve essere personaggio da PD.

ma io ci godo che facciano certe figure di melma in eurovisione, ci godo soprattutto per gli italiani che guardano sta porcheria come fosse chissà che. una vetrina politica come tutto ormai, sempre unidirezionale.

peccato per loro che non riescono a comandare i social e internet, come magari fanno in cina. dovranno inventarsi qualcosa in questo ambito altrimenti sono guai


----------



## Igniorante (10 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il rapper italo egiziano Mahmood ha vinto il Festival di Sanremo 2019 grazie ai voti della giuria. Al secondo posto Ultimo, al terzo Il Volo. Fischi dagli spettatori, che volevano le Bertè sul podio.
> 
> Video della canzone di Mahmood qui in basso al secondo post



Non mi esprimo più di tanto, perché non conosco né la canzone né il soggetto in questione. 
Certo che qualche dubbio viene, tra le "caratteristiche" di lui e la modalità di votazione.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Aridateme i Ricchi e Poveri


----------



## Cantastorie (10 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> centro.
> 
> questo poteva anche cantare la canzone dei puffi che avrebbe vinto in ogni modo.
> vince il personaggio, che ovviamente deve essere personaggio da PD.
> ...



Premessa: i gusti sono gusti.
A me la canzone è piaciuta prima di sapere chi la cantasse, mentre quella di ultimo non mi dice niente e quella del volo non mi piace proprio, ma come ho premesso: i gusti sono gusti.
Tuttavia Non capisco però perché secondo alcuni il PD (che non è al governo) si sia sbattuto per far vincere Mamhood, quando al governo ci sono altri, che hanno messo in Rai chi volevano, come poi se la vittoria di Sanremo possa avere risvolti politici.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Aridateme i Ricchi e Poveri



Paese mio, che stai sulla collina...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Febbraio 2019)

medjai ha scritto:


> Quindi Italia invierà a questo qua ad Eurovision. Per ora vince Francia che il suo rappresentante oltre ad arabo e gay, è pure genere non binario.
> 
> Se un altro paese non invia ad un nero, gay, obeso e con sindrome di Down, già abbiamo un vincitore. Francia. Purtroppo le cose funzionano così.



Io invierei direttamente la Kienge, così ce la giochiamo. Tanto a capacità canore sarà più o meno come questo mammut.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Febbraio 2019)

All'Eurovision Song Contest ci si divertirà tra Mammut ed elefanti vari...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Febbraio 2019)

La cosa che mi meraviglia è che ci siano 10 milioni e passa che guardano ancora Sanremo, non chi abbia vinto il Festival.


----------



## Raryof (10 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io invierei direttamente la Kienge, così ce la giochiamo. Tanto a capacità canore sarà più o meno come questo mammut.



Sul palco dell'Eurovision (in mezzo alle bombe di Tel Amort) anche il coro gospel di irama (quel coso) che batte le mani.
E vai col giubilo, adesso manca solo il travone come a Miss Universo e siamo a posto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Premessa: i gusti sono gusti.
> A me la canzone è piaciuta prima di sapere chi la cantasse, mentre quella di ultimo non mi dice niente e quella del volo non mi piace proprio, ma come ho premesso: i gusti sono gusti.
> Tuttavia Non capisco però perché secondo alcuni il PD (che non è al governo) si sia sbattuto per far vincere Mamhood, quando al governo ci sono altri, che hanno messo in Rai chi volevano, come poi se la vittoria di Sanremo possa avere risvolti politici.



be scusa... ti devo anche spiegare l'evidenza? come spiegare che il cielo è azzurro... cioè ti sembra che la rai e mediaset si stiano comportando imparzialmente sul profilo politica? 
ogni programma o tg o talk o reality è invaso dal buonismo stile PD. critiche su critiche al nuovo governo ancora prima che iniziasse a lavorare. berlusconi ha rivoluzionato rete 4 e l'ha fatta diventare la rete di sinistra. 

il PD non è al governo ma è come la mafia, è talmente radicata che comanda le istituzioni anche senza prendere i voti. son 10 anni che governano senza esser votati. ma penso che lo sappia anche tu.

be sanremo ancora prima di iniziare ha provocato subito polemiche perchè guarda caso l'imparzialissimo conduttore ha criticato salvini. ma cosa c'entra sanremo con la politica? come la musica, il cinema ecc??? poi mi chiedi perchè abbia risvolti politici...


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2019)

Questi sono i “cantanti” del PD. 

Come quell’altro, come si chiama, Galbani mi pare. Finito nel dimenticatoio insieme a Babbeo Renzi.


----------



## Davide L (10 Febbraio 2019)

Io preferivo Argento vivo di Silvestri e Rancore, però questa canzone non è male.


----------



## vota DC (10 Febbraio 2019)

Il podio è un messaggio?

Mahmood
Ultimo
Volo

Di nuovo l'11 settembre?


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Febbraio 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Il podio è un messaggio?
> 
> Mahmood
> Ultimo
> ...






Giuseppe Sala: "Con te ha vinto Milano e l'Italia. Ti aspetto a Palazzo Marino per congratularmi di persona".


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Sala: "Con te ha vinto Milano e l'Italia. Ti aspetto a Palazzo Marino per congratularmi di persona".



Figuriamoci. Sto Pippo Franco starà con l'uccello in mano. L'importante è andare sempre e comunque contro l'Italia e contro gli italiani.


----------



## Emme (10 Febbraio 2019)

Classica scelta politica...decisione presa in anticipo fregandosene della decisione popolare


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Se posso dire la mia, condivido le polemiche che si sono create per quanto riguarda la rilevanza troppo ampia che ha il voto della giuria, e quello che ha scritto Di Maio sul suo profilo. Però c'è da dire che il voto popolare non deve esser preso come vangelo perchè con la presenza massiccia di bimbeminkia da casa si rischia di vedere gente come Ultimo e Irama vincere il festival solo perchè bellocci. Serve solamente nominare una giuria non di parte ed esperta, quindi non capeggiata da gente come Severgnini, ma capisco che questo era l'ultimo colpo di coda di Baglioni e co. che l'anno prossimo il festival lo vedranno in tv


----------



## juventino (11 Febbraio 2019)

Trovo davvero demenziale che un festival canoro debba essere usato a scopi politici.


----------



## Dany20 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Sono anni che il Festival di Sanremo ha perso credibilità. Tralasciando i motivi politici mi spiegate il senso di mettere alla giuria Joe Bastianich? Un po' come l'anno scorso dove nella giuria c'era la youtuber Greta Menchi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Febbraio 2019)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Sono anni che il Festival di Sanremo ha perso credibilità. Tralasciando i motivi politici mi spiegate il senso di mettere alla giuria Joe Bastianich? Un po' come l'anno scorso dove nella giuria c'era la youtuber Greta Menchi.



Mai sentita sta Greta. Sanremo è usato a scopi politico-sociali da anni, non da oggi. Scopi distruttivi: se il Festival perde significato è un bene per quelli.
Poi sto Mammud, a parte che è mezzosangue, ma la sua musica Non rappresenta l'italianità in alcun modo: la canzone italiana è melodica, con ritmo in 4/4 non sincopato. Ovvero non è hi-hop, rap o strapon che dir si voglia.
Non per niente le rock band non sono mai state proposte più di tanto.
Ma per sto gay marocchino globalista ganstarapper le porte sono spalancate.
E rappresenta la sostituzione degli Italiani. Che ormai non si vergognano più di nascondere.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Febbraio 2019)

L'asservimento generale dei media s'è notato anche quando un noto presentatore di TG ha pronunciato Mahmood sforzandosi di pronunciarlo in arabo (alla faccia dell'italianità, ma non era milanese?) ovvero pronunciando la H scatarrando.
Quando invece devono pronunciare delle parole inglesi, come YouTube, mai che le pronuncino bene, mai uno sforzo, dicono iutubbe.
Ah, l'inglese va bene italianizzato, anzi, meridionalizzato, l'arabo invece guai, bisogna sforzarsi.


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2019)

Mi dà un nervoso sta "canzone" ogni volta che la becco in radio...


----------



## Miro (23 Febbraio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> L'asservimento generale dei media s'è notato anche quando un noto presentatore di TG ha pronunciato Mahmood *sforzandosi di pronunciarlo in arabo* (alla faccia dell'italianità, ma non era milanese?) ovvero pronunciando la H scatarrando.
> Quando invece devono pronunciare delle parole inglesi, come YouTube, mai che le pronuncino bene, mai uno sforzo, dicono iutubbe.
> Ah, l'inglese va bene italianizzato, anzi, meridionalizzato, l'arabo invece guai, bisogna sforzarsi.



Non ho presente il conduttore e la situazione a cui ti riferisci, ma io questa la chiamerei più professionalità. E' come quando i vari Caressa e co. cannano la pronuncia dei calciatori perchè non si informano.
Comunque la H di Mahmoud non è quella scatarrata (che è un'altra lettera), ma una H aspirata.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Febbraio 2019)

Miro ha scritto:


> Non ho presente il conduttore e la situazione a cui ti riferisci, ma io questa la chiamerei più professionalità. E' come quando i vari Caressa e co. cannano la pronuncia dei calciatori perchè non si informano.
> Comunque la H di Mahmoud non è quella scatarrata (che è un'altra lettera), ma una H aspirata.



Se si vuole considerare italiano, il suo cognome va italianizzato, almeno nella pronuncia (in realtà andrebbe italianizata anche la scrittura, per cui i vari cognomi africani sarebbero da cambiare). Sono gli stranieri che si cerca di chiamarli come vengono chiamati da dove provengono.
Poi anche se fosse un segno di professionalità, chiediti perchè le parole inglesi vengono tutte italianizzate, perchè lì la professionalità viene a mancare.


----------



## Miro (23 Febbraio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Se si vuole considerare italiano, il suo cognome va italianizzato, almeno nella pronuncia (in realtà andrebbe italianizata anche la scrittura, per cui i vari cognomi africani sarebbero da cambiare). Sono gli stranieri che si cerca di chiamarli come vengono chiamati da dove provengono.
> Poi anche se fosse un segno di professionalità, chiediti perchè le parole inglesi vengono tutte italianizzate, perchè lì la professionalità viene a mancare.



Perdonami ma per me questo tuo discorso non ha il minimo senso. Per me il considerarsi italiano non passa tanto per il nome ma dal riconoscersi come nato e cresciuto in Italia, esserne cittadino a tutti gli effetti e quindi in definitiva accettare il patto sociale che si stringe tra un cittadino e uno Stato, che implica diritti e doveri. I cognomi come quello hanno origini linguistiche diverse e non ci vedo nulla di male a volerlo pronunciare correttamente, che sia arabo o meno. Tra l'altro secondo me Mahmoud stesso non ha questo grande interesse a pronunciarlo bene, anzi probabilmente non saprà manco l'arabo come un buon 75% dei figli di immigrati arabi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Febbraio 2019)

Miro ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma per me questo tuo discorso non ha il minimo senso. Per me il considerarsi italiano non passa tanto per il nome ma dal riconoscersi come nato e cresciuto in Italia, esserne cittadino a tutti gli effetti e quindi in definitiva accettare il patto sociale che si stringe tra un cittadino e uno Stato, che implica diritti e doveri. I cognomi come quello hanno origini linguistiche diverse e non ci vedo nulla di male a volerlo pronunciare correttamente, che sia arabo o meno. Tra l'altro secondo me Mahmoud stesso non ha questo grande interesse a pronunciarlo bene, anzi probabilmente non saprà manco l'arabo come un buon 75% dei figli di immigrati arabi.



Non volevo parlare tanto del concetto di cittadinanza quanto della disparità che c'è nei media anche nella pronuncia dei cognomi.
Un altro esempio è quando un telecronista, durante i mondiali, ridendo ha detto che i cognomi dei giocatori islandesi erano impronunciabili; invece con le squadre africane non si può azzardare nessuno anche se hanno nomi ben più impronunciabili


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi dà un nervoso sta "canzone" ogni volta che la becco in radio...



Lasciando perdere personaggio e questioni di contorno, la trovo veramente molto fastidiosa musicalmente. Certe ciofeche di Rovazzi o Gabbani hanno almeno dei ritornelli orecchiabili e divertenti, questa è come una mosca che ti ronza nelle orecchie durante una tranquilla passeggiata in campagna.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2019)

Ah poi ora è diventata un canto liturgico cattolico...


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lasciando perdere personaggio e questioni di contorno, la trovo veramente molto fastidiosa musicalmente. Certe ciofeche di Rovazzi o Gabbani hanno almeno dei ritornelli orecchiabili e divertenti, questa è come una mosca che ti ronza nelle orecchie durante una tranquilla passeggiata in campagna.



Sì, esatto. Fastidiosa sia la "canzone" che la voce.


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ah poi ora è diventata un canto liturgico cattolico...



Madonna santa...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Febbraio 2019)

Dobbiamo essere in modalità multiculturale


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------

